# Wood burner virgin,  Help me ID stove



## Gertie (Oct 15, 2014)

Although I am 67 years old I am clueless about wood burning stoves.  I have just purchased a beautiful cabin built in 2010 with this stove (pic file att.).  Cabin is 600sq ft, one large room,  and I would like any info you can share with me, Make, Model, on this stove.  On back it says Parlor Stove and the only number I found on it is Serial Code 88-dwd-7387.  Thank you very much for your time.   Gertie in Ohio.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome. There is a good chance that if there are no identifying foundry marks that this is a Taiwan reproduction. They were popular in the 1970-80s. The serial number could be a Montgomery Ward #.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 17, 2014)

that looks like my next door neighbors comforter stove with the addition of the nickle or chrome on top.


----------

